# Undersheriff Pat Pyette



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Undersheriff Pat Pyette Blaine County Sheriff's Office, Montana

End of Watch: Wednesday, December 14, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 54
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* 24-2
*Military veteran*
*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 12/14/2011
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial

Undersheriff Pat Pyette was struck and killed by a vehicle while directing traffic around the scene of a disabled truck on U.S. Highway 2, between Harlem and Chinook.

An oncoming vehicle that was passing the scene struck Undersheriff Pyette, causing him to suffer fatal injuries. He was transported to a hospital in Great Falls where he succumbed to his injuries.

Undersheriff Pyette had served with the agency for 10 years and had previously served with the United States Air Force. He is survived by his wife and son.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Glenn Huestis
Blaine County Sheriff's Office
420 Ohio Street
PO Box 8
Chinook, MT 59523

Phone: (406) 357-3260

Read more: Undersheriff Pat Pyette, Blaine County Sheriff's Office, Montana​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP SIr


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Undersheriff Pyette


----------

